# Spinergy Wheels for an 08 Madone



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I was contemplating upgrading my stock Bontrager Race Lites for Spinergy Stealth PBO wheels.
Any thoughts? Anyone have experience with them? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I am jealous already.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*XAero Lite*

I ride these on a 16.5 EOM bike.

http://www.spinergy.com/bicycle/xaerolite.html


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Float said:


> I ride these on a 16.5 EOM bike.
> 
> http://www.spinergy.com/bicycle/xaerolite.html


Can you give me riding impressions? Actually looking for feedback on the Stealth PBOs.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Rim Depth*



08Madone5.2 said:


> Actually looking for feedback on the Stealth PBOs.


Since you are inquiring about the Stealths I kept it simple.

My previous wheelset was Dura Ace Tubeless - a much better all around wheelset but the Spinergy's are great eye candy and decent set of wheels to boot.

My first impression after I switched wheels is that the PBO's work. They have a bit of vertical compliance (way over used term) yet are snappy on acceleration.

The downside to these wheels and the Stealths is the spoke size, they aren't as big as Mavic's R-Sys but they are big. I imagine in wind tunnel testing these would be higher up the drag spectrum.

If your looking for a wheelset to set your bike apart for others - There are other choices, but I like mine  I added the two red spokes ripping off the Ksyrium SL look.

What other wheels are you looking at?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Float said:


> Since you are inquiring about the Stealths I kept it simple.
> 
> My previous wheelset was Dura Ace Tubeless - a much better all around wheelset but the Spinergy's are great eye candy and decent set of wheels to boot.
> 
> ...


Its not about the bling or eye candy. Id like a lighter wheelset that at the same time spins better, has compliance yet is stiff as well. I've also looked at the Ksyrium SLs.
Id like a clincher with some carbon if possible at a given price point without going crazy for a $2000 set of wheels.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Just inquiring for the fun of it, but what would be the best carbon wheels?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

for lighter stiffer wheels, ksyrium es are awesome. but even better are handbuilts using nobium rims, white hubs, and sapim spokes. 1400g for 500 dollars and unbeatable.


----------

